# Gun rack out of deer feet



## Deadeye_Hoyt (Aug 4, 2010)

you would have to skin them out, pickle and tan them, then mount them on manikins and sew them up. Or you could just buy freeze dried deer feet. (thats the easiest way)


----------



## redneckone (Nov 2, 2010)

No clue but good luck


----------

